# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dy fjale per ty Nikaj-Mertur

## Toptan

*    Dy fjale per ty Nikaj-Mertur! 
Nikaj-Merturi eshte nje krahine e komunes se Lekbibajve ne rrethin e Tropojes.*


Eshte shkruar disa here per fiset e Nikaj-Merturit por nuk dihet saktesishte se nga erdhen te paret e kesaj krahine ter njohur..
Qellimi i vendosjes midis atyre grupmaleve  te larta me veshtersi te medhaja per te jetuar merret lehte me mend: Deshira e vecante per te qene te lire ne besimin dhe jeten e tyre
Kte qellim e shpreh bukur poeti i talentuar Marash Mhilli:  Rrim bese eger permbi male, pa tand tande, pa potere
Pra motivi i lirise ju imponoj ketyre njerezve te jetojne ne veshtersi te panumerta, por krenare.
Krenare se turku sarriti tu nderronte fene, krenare se aty pushtuesit nuk i zuri kemba dhe, krenare dhe te vlersuar per mikpritjen dhe bujarin e tyre, krenare per disiplinen dhe bashkimin e tyre, kur e lypte nevoja per te mbrojtur vendin.
Ndonse nuk dihet mire prejardhja e ktyre fiseve (Te pakten une keshtu mendoj) nje gje eshte e vertete:
Emri Nikaj vjen nga emri i te parit te keti fisi qe quhej Nike. Ndersa emri Mertur nuk ka lidhje me te parin e fisit.
Sipas historianit dhe shkrimtarit Sulejman Krasniqi (qe eshte dhe me i besuari) emri i fisit  Mertur lidhet me nje fakt: Djemte e Merturit ishin shume trima, kur kerkohej nevoja ata shkonin me vrap (merrnin turr) ne lufte, pa perfillur asnjehere rrezikun e vdekjes. 
Fjala merr turr me kalimin e viteve u shnderrua ne Mertur, dhe keshtu filloj te thirret ky fis qe dikur quhej Berishe.
Nikaj Merture jane dy fise aq forte te lidhura me njera-tjetren sa qe sot eshte e veshtire ti dallosh. Vendndollja e perbashket dhe lidhjet e medha martesore pothuajse kane heqe krejtesisht te veqantat midis tyre.
Sot Nikaj-Mertursit jane te shperndare ne te gjitha anet e botes, ata nuk kane pse ta mbajne kryet ulur, perkundrazi ju takon te jene kryelarte dhe krenare.
Po permendim ndonje fakt: Deri pas viteve 40 Nikaj-Mertursit ishin analfabet, pra nga librat nuk mund te mesonin asgje, dhe mjete komunikimi si sote nuk kishte, dhe megjithate njerezit ishin shume mendje holle.
Ata ishin te kulturuar pa dititur ta kuptonin kte fjale, ata ishin poete
 kure nuk e kishin degjuar ndonje here fjalen poezi, ata ishin orator ne logun e kuvendit po aq sa ishin dhe greket e lashte.
Ata ishin fisnik, trima dhe te beses, cila krahine i ka pase, i ka trashgue dhe ruejt me shume keto veti dhe vyrtite? Nuk njohe asnje tjeter ne te gjithe veriun e shqiprise dhe per kete jam i sinqerte.
Autoriteti i nje shtepie matet nga burrat qe nxjerr, dhe vlera e nje fisi apo nje krahine matet  me burrat qe nxjerr (pa mohuar aspak rolin rolin e femres)
Duke e pare keshtu Nikaj Merturi eshte nje gure i rende ne malin e vjeter dhe te ri shqiptare.
Brez pas brezi Nikaj Merturi ka nxjerre burra qe e kane lartesue dhe fisnikrue emrin e kesaj krahine, me te cilet mund te krenohej dhe nje rreth i madhe dhe i nderuar si Shkodra.
Nikaj-Mertursit jane njerez me shpirte bujar dhe karakter krenare, ata kurre nuk e kane ruajtur buken per femin e tyre kur miku ose dhe lypsari u ka thirrur ne dere.
Dera e Nikaj-Mertursit eshte mbajtur gjithmone e hapur per mysafirin, edhe nje femi te vogel apo nje nuse te re po te takosh ne oborr do te ftoje me bujari dhe zemer te hapur: hajde (eja) mbrenda te pime nje kafe.
Mikun ne shtepi kurre nuk e paragjykuan por ne rastet qe ka dale i pabese ai e ka paguar dhe hakun,  Nikaj-Mertyursit nuk qendruan kurre krye ulur. Pa buke ne bark dhe me xhakete te grisur ata qendruan krenare dhe perpara pushkatimit..
Kure krimineli Xhemal Selimi do te shtynte me qyten e pushkes Fete Sadikun e Palcit  
(Palce Fshat ne fisin e merturir) ky i fundit do te perkulej ngadale te merrte kapucin e ta vendoste mbi krye,  pastaj i drejtohet burrerisht xhelatit dhe i thote: Jo, jo, kjo nuke eshte per burra.Nen bresherin e armeve Feta bije por krenaria dhe trimeria e tij ushqen fort keto vyrtitte tek njerezit e tjere te Nikaj-Merturit dhe tere Malsise.
Edhe nje moment tjeter po ne kete dite te pushkatimit ne Nikaj-Mertur.
Poshte bregut bie nje batare pushkesh, majori qe drejtonte operacionin thote:  Zef Marku i Perajve (Peraj fshat ne fisin e Nikajve) u pushkatua, dhe tani do te pushkatohet edhe vellai i tij i madh. Cili eshte vellai i madh te qohet ne kembe, menjehere qohen te kater vellezerit e ti, dhe secili pergjigjet: une jam i madhi, nje raste i rralle, ndoshta unikal.
Kalaja e Rozafes u ngrit mbi trupin e nje gruaje, viktime e pabesise vllazerore, ndersa burrat e Perajve cimentuan themelet e beses dhe te dashurise vllazerore..
Raste te tilla jane jane maje te shpirtit njerzore, maje qe rralle ku i gjen si ne Nikaj-Mertur.
Bukuria e trupit dhe e shpirtit te Nikaj-Mertursve  lidhet dhe me bukurine e rralle te natyres te kesaj krahine, kurora e vargmaleve qe mbeshtjell Nikaj-Merturin eshte e veqante, ne nje mengjes vere perpara kakise se Nikajve fjala e veqante eshte krejtesisht e zbehte. Kakia e perflakur nga rrezet e parat te diellit ka nje pamje hynore, maja e bardhe merr ngjyren e arit., kupola e thepit te bizdoganit preket e dyta nga rrezet e diellit, kure e shikon nga poshte te duket sikur ai thep  ka marre detyren te ruaj keto bjeshke  te bukura qe e rrethojne me hieshi perrallore.
Poshte thepit ne mes te shkamit buron lumi i bardhe, i bardhe dhe i kthjellet si loti, i ftohte gati per tu ngrir akull.
Aroma e luleve eshte e pakrahasueshme, bari, gjethet e malit, drethezat, mjederrzat, biles dhe vete guret e lumit te bardhe si bora nbdryshojne nga nga cdo vend tjeter i botes.
Edhe zogjte e malit e kane zerin me te bukur, edhe ndergjegjia e njeriut ketu eshte me e paster, ajo njerzohet nga bukurija dhe pastertija e natyres.


Eshte gjynah, eshte mekat qe te gjitha keto bukuri sote jan len perfundimisht pas dore, prandaj i bej thirrje vetes dhe te tjerve mos te harrojme, te punojme per natyren e virgjer te Nikaj-Merturit, te duam ngjyrat e saj dritheruese, te investojme qe ato te kthehen ne te miren tone, qe emri i Nikaj-Merturit te lartesohet e jo te zhduket pa kuptim ne te kater anet e botes. Krenare do jemi ne vendin tone, skllav jemi ne vend te huaj.

Ju lutem kure te keni mundesi vizitojeni krahinen tone, dhe ju garantoj qe do mbeteni te kenaqur, dhe patjeter do ju shtohet detyrimi per te ber dicka per kete vend.!

           Qemal Kol Gjonpalaj

----------

